# Replacing the water dispinser paddle



## 007Bentley (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a Frigidaire refrigerator (#FRS26H7CSB2). The water dispencer paddle broke and I have the replacement, but cant figure out how to remove the old one and replace it with the new one. DOes anyone know if this is possible without calling a service tech?


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Go to the bottom: http://www.partselect.com/PS1526418...ctuator.htm?SourceCode=1&ModelNum=FRS26H7CSB2


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

it is possible if you have the patients.


----------

